# Humanitarian aid organizations



## Stretcher Jockey (Jul 20, 2017)

Does anyone have experience with organizations such as Team 5 Foundation or Boots on the Ground for humanitarian jobs? I'd love to take some of my experience and use it for the less fortunate around the world but my issue is that these groups both make bold claims of training people to a higher level of care than a street provider. I am skeptical only because I don't know anyone personally who has been through any of their programs and was looking for some light on the situation.


----------

